# Need Logo Help - $



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey guys, we are building our business and need help upgrading or logo. My photoshop skills are minimal and I'm willing to pay (via paypal) for the design I use.

I want to incorporate my current emblem.. I just want to add more embellishments and incorporate my barn name or initials a little better.
You can get the file on my website Welcome to Starline Stables


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am a graphic design major and am familiar with using Adobe Illustrator CS4 so I would be happy to help. 

Here's an example of some of my digital horse icons:










You can also see more of my horse artwork here: Horses by akuinnen24 on deviantART


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Akuinnen, You might want to make sure that what you put on the internet, this forum and such, is always watermarked.
those are lovely designs, bTW. Love the color choice!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah, sorry can't help, I am HOPELESS when it comes to these kinds of things lol


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah I should have been more specific. I want to incorporate my current emblem.. I just want to add more embellishments and incorporate my barn name or initials a little better. It can be just plain black but I wouldn't mind incorporating my farm colors either which are tan, green, black and gold. I specialize in Dressage and H/J but welcome all disciplines so I don't want it to be discipline specific. I usually use more of a cursive font. I did a quick google and here are some that I liked.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

What is your current emblem? Your avatar? EDIT: I see! I should have followed the link first


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah my avatar is the emblem but its a little squished.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Another option for you would be ALove4Horses. She makes pre-made designs (and you can buy the copyright, which means no other company can have your logo). Our veterinarian bought a custom logo from her, and so did the business. She sends you everything; letter heads, image of the logo, etc.

Found it. You get a disc with the logo _and_ copyrights, including: 

The "Logo Design Set"



Original Custom Logo - No mass produced clipart used
Versatile Logos for Web and Print
4 Logo Concepts viewable within 9 business days
Viewable on private web page 24hrs/7 days
Professional Business Cards (up to 5 names)
Company Letterhead Design
Coordinating #10 Envelope Design or return address label
Free PDF proofs of your designs.
Delivery - Image files emailed to you in a .zip files.
No Hidden Fees!
Satisfaction Guaranteed with unlimited revisions to designs!
You own the Copyright with final payment. ($347.00 Deposit ~ $694.00 Total)
As I said, my bosses used her for our logo. Since we own liberty we use it for the website, icons, tee-shirts, etc. I even put the logo on my photography for the barn.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I've seen her website... I'd rather save a few $$ and give the money to a starving highschool or college student whose just getting started if I can. )


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm a graphic designer with about 5 years experience...if you would like me to help you with your logo you can PM me.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'd love to give a few go's! i am taking a web page and image design class at the moment so i'm still learning. if you could give me the specifics you want on it and a good size photo of the emblem i'd love to give it a try, mostly because i enjoy it!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here are just a couple i did right quick. i know you wanted to keep your emblem, but i played up a few other horse heads and did your star eye for them and just palyed with those, and i can crop them better just thought i'd go ahead and toss em up here, and i can make changes to any of em.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Starline, when you are deciding on a new logo, keep in mind that it will be used in many different places and cost will come into place as well as suitability. What you paint on the sign at the side of the road should be really colourful, but too many colours cost more when it comes to paper print time and can be too busy for a website. Also, watch for interference with vehicle and trailer colours. My rule of thumb was no more than 3 colours plus white as an interior fill (white is not a colour in print design although it is in paint). Usually we could do the job with 2 colours plus white and end up with a design we could also "colour-up" for a road-side application. Also, remember that different saturation levels of one colour still counts as only one colour. Black at 30% is light grey -- you can do alot with saturations.

Also, there are "standard" print colours, but more and more that doesn't apply. Be sure to get the colour numbers from your printer for future reference. eg. "standard" red is PMS #185 (if I remember my number correctly that is).

Good luck.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Lilkitty.. Those look really good! You are definitely on the right track! I like the first font and the 3 concept the most.


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't want any money, but I tried making you a logo.


----------

